# Gulf Seafood!! And hopefully fish of the world!



## Dardeau

The deba thread made me think about people in different places access to different fish. So for those of you not familiar with Gulf fishhere is what I happened to have on my phone.



Lemonfish 


More Lemonfish


Yellowfin 98#


Same Yellowfin


Red Snappers


----------



## Dardeau

Wahoo


Warsaw Grouper

This is just what I have, I plan on adding as stuff crosses my table.

Please post the fish you cut up and where it once swam!


----------



## steelcity

Very nice. Lemonfish hasn't caught on down here. We still just call them cobia. We've had a couple coon asses come down here from the Hell Divers club to dive with us. Those guys are a blast.


----------



## ecchef

I always liked working with cobia when I could get it. Back home, the only people that really seemed to appreciate it were from the West Indies.


----------



## steelcity

Warsaw is one of the few groupers I have not had yet. Is it similar to a big black (carbo)?


----------



## Dardeau

I love cobia for many reasons, not the least of which is that it has minimal negative impact in the fisheries. We buy spear fished so there is zero bycatch and no bottom disruption. It's also delicious and versatile. Because of its shape you can make a lot of interesting cuts off of it. 

The Warsaw was actually not very good. I found another picture so you can see scale. 


The kegs are full kegs. It was, like most large grouper species, kinda chewy and had that weird squeak when you bite into it. I prefer my grouper in smaller sizes.


----------



## daveb

I've heard Ling called Cobia by city folks but have not heard Lemonfish before. Hooked one one while fishing for trout. With trout gear. Was an E ticket ride...

Next door neighbor fishes for redfish out of kayak. Always catch and release. And then there was one he didn't release.

Cool thread.


----------



## Dardeau

Nice redfish! That's about as big as I like em, after that they get wormy. Calling cobia Lemonfish is a Louisiana/Mississippi/Alabama coast thing. I'm also curious to see what different places call the same fish, I recently had someone try to sell me sheepshead as "rondeau sea bream". I also like porgy as pink snapper.


----------



## JDA_NC

Shoooo.... y'all are getting some dope seafood!!! Used to work further up Magazine from y'all and we'd get some nice seafood but nothing like that. I would be geeking out in your kitchen


----------



## labor of love

im a big fan of louisiana cobia/lemonfish.


----------



## steelcity

Dardeau, are you by chance getting your fish from guys who participate in Gulf Wild (http://mygulfwild.com/) ? Do the fish come wish a little barcode tacked to them where you can track that fish to see where it was caught?


----------



## Dardeau

Most of them come from coolers in pickup trucks, and guys that that isn't a priority for. Some of it does however and it's a neat little system. There is a lot of politics involved in some of that stuff, especially here in the land of the bp claim.


----------



## steelcity

I fish/spear with guys down here who participate in the program. My buddy Jason started up Wild Seafood down here in Madeira Beach. It's a nice little marketing tool to show people where their seafood came from.


----------



## Dardeau

Skromps

Anybody got pictures of non gulf fish? I want to see some pacific business.


----------



## Lucretia

Oh, lordy, those shrimp look good! I haven't had good shrimp since we've moved to the west coast. The ones the restaurants and groceries have aren't fit for bait. I miss mangrove snapper, grouper, and mullet, too.


----------



## Dardeau

Blue Crab!

None of the Australians have pictures of cool seafood? I need to see some fishes we can't get around here!


----------



## JHunter

how about fresh caught Dungeoness crab from the waters of Haida Gwaii


----------



## Dardeau

That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## JHunter

Pacific Halibut a smaller one mind you.


----------



## Dardeau

I can't remember, it's pacific that are the dense ones and California are the loose ones?


----------



## Fran Rendina

Blue crab omg now that's what's I call good eats


----------



## Miles

Most of the wild caught gulf seafood we get is tagged. I like that we can actually track it back. We do a fair bit of work with Tx Pks to promote sustainable harvest. Drop in the bucket really but we're trying to do what we can. We get a lot of snapper, grouper, flounder, redfish, shellfish and shrimp consistently and a good mix of other fish that we see regularly depending on the market. I'd love to see even more variety but it's challenging getting people to push the boundaries of their comfort zones.


----------



## steelcity

Are you guys familiar with hogfish? You can only get them by spearfishing generally speaking. Once in a blue moon you might get one to bite shrimp. So the harvest of them is very selective with no by catch. Goofy looking fish but absolutely delicious.


----------



## BraisedorStewed

MMMM nice hog fish!! Easily one of my favorites!


----------



## Lucretia

Love hogfish--and they will take a live shrimp--I've caught one that way.


----------



## Dardeau

That's a nice one. I've only seen them spear fished, didn't know they would ever bite. They are tasty.


----------



## Dardeau

Speckled Trout


----------



## daveb

Q. Where did you catch that speck???



A. In the mouth.


We don't have a commercial fishery for trout here, its a gamefish only. Are they netted in La?


----------



## Dardeau

These are MS I believe. The fishery there is a little more lenient when you can catch them. As far as I know, the only fish you can gill net in LA is Pompano. There are actually guys in VA and MS semi successfully tank raising good pompano without a ton of waste, and they have a bunch of other species they want to try, and specks are among them.


----------



## willic

Striped Bass caught in Smith Mountain Lake, Virginia... Some delicious meals!









pictured with my Fiddleback Forge Bushfinger


----------



## Dardeau

I believe in swordfish


----------



## knyfeknerd

He believes in swordfish!

but filet of sole is my favorite dish. If the dish is fish


----------



## Dardeau

Thanks


----------



## Pcol2000

. Kind of a test.


----------



## Pcol2000




----------



## Pcol2000




----------



## Pcol2000

A nice little rainbow from my trip to Alaska earlier this year


----------



## Dardeau

I'll have to post something from work tomorrow now that this is revived!


----------



## Pcol2000

This and the coffee thread are 2 of my favorites


----------



## jai

Nice mahi mahi we used to go through loads at my old job awesome fish.


----------



## Dardeau

Pompa-aw, hell yes. First since the season opened!


----------



## Namaxy

Great looking fish! I surf cast for those in FLA when I'm there. Usually end up with whitings and rays but occasionally get a pomp or even a small shark.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Dardeau,nice Pleagic. What do you hook them on a circle hook? I've found pompanos to have really hard pallets. how much did it weigh? My last catch. Just call me Big Knife Little Fish


----------



## Dardeau

They are almost impossible to hook. I would guess that they are netted, possibly gill netted. Pompano are the only fish on the gulf, other than Spanish Mackerel in AL, that I know of that you can gill net. 
They guy we bought them from is this 85 year old Serbian who used to sit on the fish and wildlife board who is a serious stickler for paperwork. I had to fill out three copies of his time tickets.


----------



## Dardeau

Last summer there was a company in VA that would overnight the nicest zero impact one pound pompano. They tasted great and were in such good condition for a farmed and shipped fish. We had a standing order for about six months and then the packages stopped showing up, and their website came down. It was a shame.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

They are delicious. I can get them in my local Asian Market I'm just suspect of the freshness


----------



## Dardeau

I know it robs you of knife opportunities, but they grill whole really well under about two pounds. The skin gets really crisp.


----------



## daveb

I've done the surf casting, sand flea on a circle hook thing many times. Finally concluded that its something old guys do to get away from their wives for awhile.


----------



## panda

pompano has a pretty good shelf life. they're a pain in the arse to get crispy though without overcooking. had to resort to aggressive scoring and pan searing instead of grilled to achieve desired results.


----------



## Pcol2000

Had a pretty good few days. The small grouper are my favorite


----------



## Pcol2000

yesterday's dinner. spearfishing bug has bitten me.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Very nice Picol here's to you




How we do it in North Carolina.


----------



## Pcol2000

Man, you don't know how much I miss me some snapper. I grew up on the gulf coast and have about 4 years till I can go home for good.


----------



## Dardeau

I like the little grouper much better, the big ones get a little chewy.


----------



## daveb

Dardeau said:


> I like the little grouper much better, the big ones get a little chewy.



It's not the fish thats chewy - its the worms:whistling:


----------



## Dardeau

Heard that


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I've not seen worms in NC Grouper before, yea Amber Jacks for sure. Either way, its all protein right?


----------



## KitchenCommander

These were caught in Louisiana (Lake Charles area), but that trip was just a visit. Most of my fishing is in South Texas in the bay which yields the same fish (Reds and Trout with some Flounder). I don't get a whole lot of species variety, but there are different ways to cook fish, so that helps keep things fresh.




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]

Some from Texas



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## daveb

Q. Nice fish, Where'd you catch it?

A. In the lips.


----------



## KitchenCommander

Correct you are sir. 

We are pretty much exclusive to fishing with fishing poles. I love me some kayak fishing, but I don't get to do that very often.

Also I really only process my fish with a fillet knife. I don't seem to see many fillet knives around here, but its what I was taught with and what I have been using. I never really felt limited or under knifed with a fillet. Am I missing something by not using a deba or a flexible gyuto, or something like that? Most of what we keep is in the 15-25" long range, so no monsters around these parts.


----------



## daveb

I like a Deba on redfish, could go either way on trout. I also started on filets and have owned different variants of a Dexter Russell for 40 yrs.


----------



## DaninMD

Pcol2000 said:


> Had a pretty good few days. The small grouper are my favorite



wait, did you eat that parrotfish??! hope you didnt get sick. they carry Ciguatera from eating coral. pretty high risk with a fish that sized too.

when i lived in sarasota i used to eat barracuda which are also have a ciguatera risk, but have only taken small ones (18" or so) and they are incredibly delicious. figure with a smaller fish it hasnt had time to build up the toxicity, and besides there isnt much coral in west central florida so its a pretty small risk


----------



## Pcol2000

There's parrot fish in the local markets so I figure I'm good to go. And I have to say - parrot fish is probably one of the best fish I have ever had. I just throw a filet in my cast iron skillet with a bit of olive oil and then salt and pepper to finish. It's got an amazing buttery flavor with no butter. I did hear some people have negative reactions though - I'm glad I'm not one.


----------



## DaninMD

Pcol2000 said:


> There's parrot fish in the local markets so I figure I'm good to go. And I have to say - parrot fish is probably one of the best fish I have ever had. I just throw a filet in my cast iron skillet with a bit of olive oil and then salt and pepper to finish. It's got an amazing buttery flavor with no butter. I did hear some people have negative reactions though - I'm glad I'm not one.



where are you located?? parrotfish is one of the higher risk fish for ciguatera since they pretty much just eat coral. cudas have a bad reputation because one of the fish they eat is parrotfish and over time they build up the toxin to dangerous levels. you are skipping that and going straight to the source. glad nothing happened though. i guess if you live in an area where there isnt a lot of coral (i dont recall, but certain types of corals high higher levels of the toxins) then you might be ok. seems like an unreasonable risk.

but yes, i agree. parrotfish does taste good, ate one once.


----------



## Pcol2000

Located in okinawa right now and I mainly go after grouper, snapper, cuttlefish and taco. Lately I can't pass up a parrot fish though.


----------



## DaninMD

oh, well that might make a difference being in Japan. here in USA, specifically south florida its dangerous. cool.


----------



## ecchef

Local goodies at Awase fish market. Good price for maguro! 
You'll recognize some of these from Pcol's post.


----------



## Dardeau

The footballs are cute!


----------



## daveb

Some nice size trout are moving into the shallows now.

22" trout vs 165mm Deba






















Trout w pistachios, stone ground grits, sv poached egg. 







Andre - Do you have a trout presentation that I could add to my "make their panties fall off" folder?


----------



## Dardeau

Yeah, but I'll call you out on the sv egg. You can do one the old fashioned way that is just as tasty, just practice. We just got a fee 1# trout to fry whole. Love it.


----------



## KitchenCommander

daveb said:


> Some nice size trout are moving into the shallows now.
> 
> 22" trout vs 165mm Deba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trout w pistachios, stone ground grits, sv poached egg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andre - Do you have a trout presentation that I could add to my "make their panties fall off" folder?



That's a nice Trout. And an excellent looking plate as well. I might have to try the pistachio crust on my Specs sometime.


----------



## JDA_NC

daveb said:


> Andre - Do you have a trout presentation that I could add to my "make their panties fall off" folder?



For me I always like to go after the classics.

a) that might trigger a food memory - they grew up eating this dish, or like ordering when they eat out etc, and they'll be impressed by me nailing the dish

b) I've cooked them more than a few times, so it's very, very hard for me to screw things up

and c) they tend to be more approachable even to people who might not like really fish or really be into food.

For trout I would do a really nice trout almondine or grenobloise.

Any woman who is not turned on by the smell of brown butter is not worth having... in my opinion :laugh:


----------



## daveb

JDA - I'm adding that to my list of quals for my next ex-wife.

19 Spots. Most I've ever seen.


----------



## Cashn

Since I've only seen them mentioned here's a barracuda we caught down in the keys, it's actually my dad in the pic. 




Parrot fish is a new one for me, always see them everywhere diving or snorkeling, never thought about eating one.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Your dad looks a lot like a skinny Jose Andres!


----------



## Cashn

Forgive my ignorance but I had to google who that was but I can see the resemblance!


----------

